# Aristo motor block (29351) for steam loco ??



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Aristo 29351 motor block to scratch build a steam loco? It seems like the wheels are easy to swap. If so, what might be a decent source? From there, I'm up to the challenge to build the drive rods, cylinders, et al.









John


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

From memory the wheels/axles on the 29351 have the same taper fitting as those on the six axle diesel block and the pacific and mike blocks (I know for sure the last three are all compatible) - so you could get spare mike or pacific wheels from aristo themselves, though they're bigger and would increase the gearing. Haven't got the exact numbers to hand, but the mike wheels are about 1-7/8" (48mm) and the pacific ones about 2-1/2" (62mm) 

J.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

A likley consideratoin as mentoined above will be the gear ratio if you swap out the stock wheels with taller drivers typical of a steam locomotive. What engine are you modeling and what size driver do you want to use? A simpler approach maybe a two axle steamer motor block from LGB. 

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The wheels on the 0-4-0 are 2" tread to tread with the usual ac flange. They offered them as replacements for a bad run and might be easier to get. 
Looks like you might have to modify your bolster on the truck to clear the flanges.... or go with blind drivers... heh heh, just kidding. 

John


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*I see no reason off-hand that U couldn't do that, but using existing wheels with that motor *
*block **would **give U some awfully "tall" gearing... I did a very similar thing with the 3 axle *
*diesel block (29355) a while back... I built a 3 axle switcher from 2 of the AC 0-4-0 units, *
*utilizing the rear 2/3s of one, and the front 2/3s of the other... I used the original 0-4-0 *
*wheels, machined to fit the 29355 axle tapers... The gearing worked out almost perfect*
*with that combination, wheel base is a bit long, but I can live with that... If I can get them *
*posted, here is a couple pics of what I wound up with... The little dude performs very well *
*too...*
*Paul R...*


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I want to scratch build a Falk:









I want to be as accurate as possible. The wheel spacing and size on the Aristo 29351 look pretty close (albeit scale unknown) so larger wheels as suggested here would look pretty clumsy. I'll probably use the Hartland I have on hand and just rebuild the cylinders, steam chests, rods, drivers, etc.

BTW, the only drawings I have on hand are those in the William M. Harris book. I understand that there were drawings in NG&SL back in 1988 and in Timber Beast in 1985 but I have been unable to lay my hands on either. If someone has these, I like to get copies.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul, 

Thats a nice looking switcher, well done... 

Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I roughly scaled your Falk's photo, looks like 40" drivers... 

Michael


----------

